# Pre-stretching strings



## cross05 (Mar 7, 2010)

I wax the string really well, then place a metal turnbuckle on the end loop and one arm of the string jig with the string pre twisted. Tighten the turnbuckle as tight as you can and burnish the string with a piece of rawhide shoelace until most of the wax melts out. Have never had a string stretch and the peep usually stays put after about 20 shots.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I use my Little Jon jig to stretch mine to 300 lbs .


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

I use my version of another very popular jig, but it ain't as purrdy. Maybe once I grind down the welds and get some paint on it.....
Nice thing is it only cost me about $70 ordering everything from McMaster-Carr, except the angle iron and flat iron.


----------



## cjkozik (Jan 31, 2007)

just get a compression spring from mcmaster carr supply.. i would get the one that is rated to 300lb..Once you get the spring you will have to calibrate it if you will..


----------



## SWAT1 (Apr 12, 2010)

*stretching your strings to 300lbs*

The little jon jig is one of the best string jigs u can buy. I have 2 string jigs and this one is the absolutely the best one for stretching to 300 lbs. Their speed serving winder is awsome too. I highly recomend this one. I think you can buy everything for around 1500.00 bucks. If your gonna build alot of strings like I do, its definetly worth it. If you dont, it may not be worth it. There are also a few high tech commercial string jigs out there too that will stretch at over 300lbs. However, in my opinion, I think those are a bit over kill. You can accomplish all the desired stetching and stabilizing you need at 250-300lbs as long as your burnishing techniques are good and consistant. Good luck brutha!


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Those prices are a bit stiff for my thin wallet, plus I like to make stuff. I made a serving jig when the idler serving on my string tore up and it worked great. That got me to wondering how difficult it would be to make strings. I found out how to make a string jig, but the pre-stretching part had me stumped.

So you stretch AFTER the string is done and served??? How do you know how much shorter to make it so it will stretch out to spec?


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

hunt123 said:


> Those prices are a bit stiff for my thin wallet, plus I like to make stuff. I made a serving jig when the idler serving on my string tore up and it worked great. That got me to wondering how difficult it would be to make strings. I found out how to make a string jig, but the pre-stretching part had me stumped.
> 
> So you stretch AFTER the string is done and served??? How do you know how much shorter to make it so it will stretch out to spec?


I have a set of plans on how to build the jig I made. I'll start a thread later in the DIY.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

For about $50 you can get the Yellowstone Stretcher. Add about $15 for some strut and you can build most strings.

You would need to add one of the compression springs on it to get exactly 300 lbs. But it's a lot less expensive than the more elaborate jigs.

One problem that I have with the Yellowstone stretcher is that the hooks are 3/8". This makes it hard to make the smaller loops that look better with some of the cams.

Just for the record, I'd get a Little Jon in a minute if I could afford it. It really is a better jig than anything else available for building strings at home.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

home depot has screendoor springs rated @ 325lbs under $10.00,thats here in the midwest anyway.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

AllenRead said:


> For about $50 you can get the Yellowstone Stretcher. Add about $15 for some strut and you can build most strings.
> 
> You would need to add one of the compression springs on it to get exactly 300 lbs. But it's a lot less expensive than the more elaborate jigs.
> 
> ...





kc hay seed said:


> home depot has screendoor springs rated @ 325lbs under $10.00,thats here in the midwest anyway.


I'm a little puzzled. I can't figure out how to use the springs. Could you explain?


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

If you build a string and stretch it after it's built, it'll stretch past the length it originally was. So if you want a 90" string after stretching, how long to you make it before stretching?


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

There is so much info on this subject in the strings thread. The Little John is the best but not all can or want to afford it. I use a 3" long compression spring rated at 300lbs every 1/2" of travel with a simple 1/4" threaded j hook attached to my string jig. I make my string per formula below then twist it to the correct amount then bring the tension up. Once at 300lbs. 1/2" of movement I burnish the string and then re-tension to 300lbs. again due to losing tension from burnishing.

The number .012 and rate of twist 1.4 below differs from one string maker to another but they aren't too different. Most say as long as you are between 1 and 1.5 on rate of twist you are good. Remember that the rate of twist affects the added length number. My numbers are good.

String Jig set up formula

(L/R) = N
(N).012=X

L = String length
R = Rate of Twist = 1.4
N = Number of Twists
X = added length to string set up
.012 = length to add per each # of twists


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you for that info. I didn't realize there is a special strings thread. I'll check it out.


----------

